# Schlittenhunderennen auf dem Feldberg



## Hornisborn (23. Februar 2007)

Ich hab heute in der "Taunus Zeitung" gelesen, das morgen und übermorgen dort ein Rennen statt findet. Weis jemand wo genau die Strecke lang geht oder ist es besser den Feldberg zu meiden?
Hab nämlich kein Bock nicht auf den Feldberg zukommen, da der auch zur meiner Hausrunde gehört.

http://www.rhein-main.net/sixcms/list.php?page=fnp2_news_article&id=3527950


----------



## Lupo (23. Februar 2007)

Hornisborn schrieb:


> Ich hab heute in der "Taunus Zeitung" gelesen, das morgen und übermorgen dort ein Rennen statt findet. Weis jemand wo genau die Strecke lang geht oder ist es besser den Feldberg zu meiden?
> Hab nämlich kein Bock nicht auf den Feldberg zukommen, da der auch zur meiner Hausrunde gehört.
> 
> http://www.rhein-main.net/sixcms/list.php?page=fnp2_news_article&id=3527950



bei einem rundkurs von 8.4 km wird sich das ganze ja rund ums plateau abspielen. bei 60 startern und ca. 2500 besuchern und nicht zu vergessen, der hinterlassenschaften von 400 hunden würde ich den feldberg am wochenende weiträumig umfahren. wenn man das feldbergplateau kennt drängt sich natürlich auch der gedanke auf, wie diese veranstaltung mit dem naturschutz zu vereinbaren ist...nur mal so nebenbei bemerkt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Februar 2007)

... ach Du Sch****e, ...

... leider im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes


----------



## Crazy-Racer (23. Februar 2007)

Ach deshalb waren da oben gesterns die Wege mit diesem Rot-Weißen Absperrband bearbeitet  hab mich schon gewundert. Aber brauchts für nen Schlitten nicht normal auch Schnee? Davon gibbet da oben nämlich nix mehr


----------



## arkonis (23. Februar 2007)

die fahren mit Rädern an den Schlitten.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Februar 2007)

Yepp, die Wege sind schon abgesperrt. Start ist oben neben dem Kiosk und dann zunächst den steilen Weg runter zum Windeck. Da dann wieder rechts ab ...

Bin die Strecke hochgefahren. Oben kam mir ein Paar mit vier Huskies entgegen. Die gingen wohl mal die Strecke ab...

Sieht mir für eine Hunderennen mit Rollschlitten alles recht halsbrecherisch aus. Sagen aber wahrscheinlich auch Nicht-Biker oft über unsere Strecken


----------



## andy1 (24. Februar 2007)

war am Donnerstag mal oben, habe am KJiosk gefragt, also es wird wohl nicht alles abgesperrt und man muss wohl auch nicht mit Eintritt rechnen (habe was von 6 Euro gelesen).
Meiner Meinung nach aber  ansonsten aber wohl viel Betrieb da ich was von Pendelbussen etc. gehört habe.
Am Sonntag stehen halt "Berge" auf meinem Programm weswegen ich wohl unweigerlich sehr früh da hoch kraxeln muss - mal schaun was da los ist.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (24. Februar 2007)

andy1 schrieb:


> Am Sonntag stehen halt "Berge" auf meinem Programm weswegen ich wohl unweigerlich sehr früh da hoch kraxeln muss - mal schaun was da los ist.


Der Taunus hat ja noch mehr als einen Berg.


----------

